# We need more moneymaxxing threads.



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks fade. Money will not.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Looks fade. Money will not.


I wanna stack gold coins like johnu wicku


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 18, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> I wanna stack gold coins like johnu wicku


I have 21oz of silver coins


----------



## alexis (Apr 18, 2021)

Moneymaxxing is so important that it eventually allows you afford surgery, expensive skin care products, personal trainer etc.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 18, 2021)

alexis said:


> Moneymaxxing is so important that it eventually allows you afford surgery, expensive skin care products, personal trainer etc.


Exactly 
Should I sell my monero? I have 60$ worth


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 18, 2021)

Also stocks and investing and how to manage money and career and college


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 18, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Also stocks and investing and how to manage money and career and college


Yes all of these


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 18, 2021)

- Work hard to get a high paying education (law, doctor etc)
- Stay single
- Live as frugally as possible, live in a small shit apartment, only spend money on necessities
- Spend most of your time grinding work, building a reputation as good at your job and hard working af, rise in ranks and paychecks
- While raking in 6k$ per month or whatever is a good salary in the US while only spending like 1k$ a month, put 5k$ into a diversified portfolio of mutual funds
- Once you have a nice nest egg, you just start balling out hard af buying fancy clothes, surgeries if needed, nice cars, go clubbing and flexx on em while being safe af financially


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> - Work hard to get a high paying education (law, doctor etc)
> - Stay single
> - Live as frugally as possible, live in a small shit apartment, only spend money on necessities
> - Spend most of your time grinding work, building a reputation as good at your job and hard working af, rise in ranks and paychecks
> ...


Lol this is basically what you do in gta to get money fast, buy cheap options and money max from there


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> a diversified portfolio of mutual funds


We need threads on this


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> - Live as frugally as possible, live in a small shit apartment, only spend money on necessities


only men can pull this off tbh. Small shit apartment with the basics


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> We need threads on this


This is actually pretty easy. 

Pick index funds, diversify like this, here is what I've done:

USA Index
Norway Index
Global Index
European Index
Asian small cap
Emerging industry small cap

Always pick passively controlled funds, not actively. Only funds with the lowest managing fee or whatever its called. Each month you just set it and forget it. The more money you earn, the more you can put in. Make an excel spreadsheet to put up a budget, and stick to it. Then you have a set date for when you'll be ballin out hard. Returns should be 8-12% annually. 

Example:









Investment Return Calculator - Growth on Stocks, Index & Mutual Funds


By entering your initial investment amount, contributions and more, you can determine how your money will grow over time with our free investment calculator.




smartasset.com





Start off with 5k, then put in 4k per month for 5 years with 10% growth = 317k $ where 72k is in pure interest. Now, you can stop putting in so much, start balling with the 4k instead and just let the 317k grow passively.


----------



## alexis (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Pick index funds, diversify like this, here is what I've done:
> 
> USA Index
> Norway Index
> ...


Wow, that's an equity-only portfolio. Why not a multi-asset class one?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

alexis said:


> Wow, that's an equity-only portfolio. Why not a multi-asset class one?


Because YOLO. Gains are higher with my portfolio. 

Just as a general rule, of course, one should get educated on the basics and inherent risks, whats safest and what isn't, and what timespan one is planning to be investing for. Multi-asset funds are nice too.


----------



## tincelw (Apr 19, 2021)

@MaherGOAT has good points. The most important thing is that investments multiply your money, they arent your source of income. Instead of trying to turn your 1k or 10k into 100k, focus on getting a income of around 5k/month. Throw that into some stocks and your money should grow nicely


----------



## quakociaptockh (Apr 19, 2021)

How about 1 thread for 1 shitcoin?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

tincelw said:


> @MaherGOAT has good points. The most important thing is that investments multiply your money, they arent your source of income. Instead of trying to turn your 1k or 10k into 100k, focus on getting a income of around 5k/month. Throw that into some stocks and your money should grow nicely


Its important to remember that doing this sort of high income / low spendage long term investing is the only reliable way to get rich, and is the easiest and quickest as well. 

Most young guys are all about risking it all on bitcoins or individual stocks, which has some laughably low success rate. Investing and living frugally with a good income is something anyone can do as long as they are disciplined.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> This is actually pretty easy.
> 
> Pick index funds, diversify like this, here is what I've done:
> 
> ...


Damn you earn 5k a month?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Damn you earn 5k a month?


No I'm in law school, but tis' my plan. Those are my funds, I've saved up quite a bit. But I'm not raking it in earnings wise just yet.


----------



## alexis (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> No I'm in law school, but tis' my plan. Those are my funds, I've saved up quite a bit. But I'm not raking it in earnings wise just yet.


4L senior here, about to graduate in a couple of months. What year are you in?


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2021)

invest atleast 200+ a month in some stocks like 70% ETF and 30% solo stocks your future self would thank you hard


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> invest atleast 200+ a month in some stocks like 70% ETF and 30% solo stocks your future self would thank you hard


I will be investing every penny once i start working


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

alexis said:


> 4L senior here, about to graduate in a couple of months. What year are you in?


First year, and its a mandatory masters degree here, so 5 years in total JFL *  *loving it so far though, finna ace these exams


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I will be investing every penny once i start working


hahaha everything?! just have some money to do some fun things now because thats also important in your youth you arent guranteed to get old so get the most out of your day everyday i only invest like 40% of my income in stocks now because i am leaving still at home


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> hahaha everything?! just have some money to do some fun things now because thats also important in your youth you arent guranteed to get old so get the most out of your day everyday i only invest like 40% of my income in stocks now because i am leaving still at home


Every unused penny
My only expense will be gym membership


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Every unused penny
> My only expense will be gym membership


ma man


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> ma man


If no gf im trying to retire super early


----------



## alexis (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> First year, and its a mandatory masters degree here, so 5 years in total JFL **loving it so far though, finna ace these exams


Just avoid lower-paying areas like civil rights and labor like the plague and do something like M&A / corporate law instead. You'll thank me.


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> If no gf im trying to retire super early


the biggest winners in my book are the earliest retired people


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

alexis said:


> Just avoid lower-paying areas like civil rights and labor like the plague and do something like M&A / corporate law instead. You'll thank me.


My cousin is already balling in corporate law. Optimally I'd prolly want to be ajudge but thats gonna take like 10 years+ so I'm thinking going into a lucrative field and go the partner route for the $$$


----------



## alexis (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> My cousin is already balling in corporate law. Optimally I'd prolly want to be ajudge but thats gonna take like 10 years+ so I'm thinking going into a lucrative field and go the partner route for the $$$


Litigation just sucks. If you still want to adjudicate focus on entering the globalist arbitration mafia. M&A / antitrust is way better than both IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

alexis said:


> Litigation just sucks. If you still want to adjudicate focus on entering the globalist arbitration mafia. M&A / antitrust is way better than both IMO.


So like being a prosecutor for the state and all that shit = no go?


----------



## alexis (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> So like being a prosecutor for the state and all that shit = no go?


If you like the thrill go for it.


----------



## CopingHard (Apr 19, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Its important to remember that doing this sort of high income / low spendage long term investing is the only reliable way to get rich, and is the easiest and quickest as well.
> 
> Most young guys are all about risking it all on bitcoins or individual stocks, which has some laughably low success rate. Investing and living frugally with a good income is something anyone can do as long as they are disciplined.


loser thread


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

alexis said:


> If you like the thrill go for it.


shit pay in my country so idk, but I guess passion for the job is more important than overall $$


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Exactly
> Should I sell my monero? I have 60$ worth


No keep it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 19, 2021)

CopingHard said:


> loser thread


If you want to go high octane betting mode then go for it, just remember 90%+ fail


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Apr 19, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Looks fade. Money will not.


Dw bro making bank robbery thread as we speak


----------

